# PA breeder - Okaylyn



## fam6 (Apr 25, 2013)

ETA: Hmmm.....wondering if put this in the wrong forum again. I apologize if it was supposed to go into the other breeding forum. 

I'm afraid to ask b/c we absolutely love this breeder already but has anyone bought a standard poodle from *O'kaylyn Farms in PA*? They previously lived in Ohio but has recently moved to PA.

Like i said, we love this family! She owns a farm with other animals on it. She has 2-3 litters a year, from what i can tell. Testimonials are on her website. She updates you weekly with pictures and vids on the pups after they're born. She has a fb page where many of her pup owners post updates on their dog. Some of them have multiple spoos, all from her. She welcomes visits to the parents before buying. She hosts poodle parties for her past pups too! She's extremely informative and totally looks legit. She has all the required health tests on the parent poodles. And again, many past customers have left reviews not just about the dogs, but about their home environment she provides them. She requires all the normal stuff...well visit, neuter/spay...but she also requires them to be enrolled in obedience school. That was one thing that i noticed was different than other breeder requirements i looked at. She says bc spoos are large dogs, she wants them to be trained properly for the safety and happiness of the family, overall. And of course, in the event we cannot take care of the dog, she will rehome him/her. 

Sounds good right? So many of her past customers are happy with their spoos and keep in contact with her. I love seeing the pics on her fb page. Any info or feedback is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Well, it sounds good to me! Now all you need to do is meet the mama and maybe even the sire if possible.


----------



## fam6 (Apr 25, 2013)

I dont think we can swing a visit to meet the mama poodle. She's about 6hrs away so the first time we visit will be when we pick the pup up. BUT, her fb page is a good insight. She has many past pups that come to her for grooming and the comments that other people leave have given me assurance, as well as her own updates. I will ask her about the tempermant of the mama poodle though. Not sure if she's decided on the sire. 

Thank you!!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I would see if u can contact any of the poodle owners and ask about their poodles and how they are. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember seeing that name somewhere … but it's not on my excel sheet …. let me get back to this thread later.

What health tests do they do?


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

We are O'Kaylyn purchasers...got Sammi from Amy last year. From my perspective as a new dog owner, she was fantastic. We drove six hours up from MD to visit, and I was really pleased with how clean the puppy area was, how friendly and even-tempered her dogs were, and how she and her husband really helped us by asking questions and giving info on dog ownership, health, grooming...everything. I would definitely buy from them again.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

we are visiting Okaylyn in Sept. I have spoken to Amy on the phone, and emails. My radar is really liking her, and her dogs. We also visited an Ohio breeder last nite and they are lovely people, definitely the kind of breeder I could buy a puppy from. They will have a litter ready for their homes, late November/early dec. The adult dogs, 2 mommas and the daddy, were all dogs I could have taken home with us. They had 4 standards, in their home. (one was the cutest playful 6 mo old puppy from their foundation girl who they lost recently.) No kennel or outbuilding anywhere. They were so sweet and friendly, and calm. (well, except for the puppy, of course. A very bouncy happy friendly girl). All reds or apricots. I am sure she won't mind me posting her kennel name, but I will ask her first before I do. She already has a big waiting list with deposits on her coming pups. And lots of return buyers.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I would love to hear more about Sammi, his temperament, and what activities you do with him. He is adorable. I think O'kaylyn dogs are so pretty. And Sammi has the nicest face!!!!!


----------

